# Bootsbeleuchtung ?



## Tinsen (27. Mai 2003)

hi,

wir müssen ein 4,70 langes sportboot noch mit beleuchtung ausrüsten.

kennt jemand einen günstigen abieter für bootslampen?

wir hatten an eine kombi-leuchte-rot/grün am bug und an eine 360° leuchte auf einem stab (der bei bedarft aufgestellt wird) gedacht?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (27. Mai 2003)

Guck doch mal bei Compass24  rein.


----------



## Dxlfxn (27. Mai 2003)

Hi Tinsen,
das geht aber nicht danach, was du dir denkst. Du bist gehalten, die Beleuchtung nach DHI Vorschriften zu gestalten. Dazu gehören (leider) mehr als rot/grün und ein Toplicht. Es kommt dann auch noch drauf an, wo du fahren willst....
Du mußt
1) weißes Licht nach vorn mit 225 Grad Winkel
2)grünes Licht Steuerbord mit 112,5 Grad Winkel
3)rotes Licht nach Backbord mit 112,5 Grad Winkel
4) Hecklicht weiß mit 135 Grad Winkel
führen. Es gibts dafür Lampenkombinationen. So kannst du, so weit mit bekannt, das Front- und die Seitenlichter als eine Leuchte, und das Hecklicht als zweite Leuchte benutzen.
Dazu benötigst du aber dann auch noch ein Toplicht weiß als
Ankerleuchte. Also, ich meine, unter drei Lampen geht nix. Lass dir
nur DHI (BSH) zugelassene Leuchten andrehen. Der Rest nützt dir nichts und schützt dann auch nicht vor dem Bußgeld!
´
Zur Erklärung, warum zwei verschieden weiße Leuchten an Bug und Heck:

Wenn dich bei Dunkelheit jemand überhalt, sieht er zuerst dein
Hecklicht. Wenn er dann in den Bereich des roten Lichts kommt,
bedeutet das, der Überholvorgang ist im Gange. .....

Ein Fz, was aber die Geschwindigkeit von 7 Knoten nicht überschreiten kann, benötigt als Mindestbleuchtung nur ein
weißes Rundumlicht von 360 Grad - soviel mir bekannt ist...


----------



## Franky (27. Mai 2003)

Es kommt sogar nicht nur drauf an, was man denkt, sondern auch noch wo man fährt (Seeschifffahrtstraßen/Binnenschiffahrtsstraßen)...
Aber soweit ich das weiss, ist Tino gar nicht so verkehrt!

2-Farblaterne am Bug und ein weisses Rundumlicht einen Meter dahinter und 1 m höher als die vordere Laterne (in einer Flucht) passt schon für seinen lütten Kahn, sowohl für Binnen, als auch für See.
Er KANN natürlich auch ein weisses Topplicht (Montage wie Rundumleuchte) und weisses Hecklicht anbringen, muss aber nicht.


----------



## Dxlfxn (27. Mai 2003)

Nach meiner Kenntnis gilt die Pflicht zur Lichterführung nicht nur nach der Seeschiffahrtstrassenordnung sondern auch nach der 
Seestrassenordnung - und somit auch ausserhalb von Seeschiffahrtsstrassen z.B. überall auf der Ostsee.
Ein Maschinenfahrzeug von weniger als 7m Länge , dessen Höchstgeschwindigkeit 7 Knoten nicht übersteigen kann, muß
a) mindestens ein weisses Rundumlicht führen
b) muß, soweit möglich farbige Seitenlichter und weisses   
    Rundumlicht führen
c)kann die volle, von mir angesprochene Beleuchtung führen.

Da ich aber davon ausgehe, das das Fz schneller als 7 Knoten fahren kann, trifft leider das volle Packet zu. So hab ich es mal gelernt.
Wenns Heute einfacher sein darf, bin ich der letzte, den es stören
würde. Wollte die Frage nur sorgfältig beantworten.
Es gehört auch noch dazu, das das Toplicht 1m über den farbigen
Seitenlaternen stehen sollte.


----------



## Tinsen (28. Mai 2003)

moin,

schön das ihr mir nochmal den bootsführerschein "verkaufen" wollt.

den habe ich aber vor 2 wochen gemacht. insofern weis ich schon, wie die lampen anzubrigen sind, welche norm sie haben müssen (bsh od. alt dhi) und welche winkel etc.  

wie gesagt die meines erachtens günstigste variante ohne viel schrauben zu müssen ist eine rot/grüne kombi bugleuchte und ein 360° weißes rundumlicht, welches 1m höher und 1m hinter der r/g leuchte ist. diese wird dann bei bedarf aufgestellt.

mir ging es darum WOHER ich die günstig bekomme .... #h 

tortzdem danke.


----------



## your_disco (1. April 2008)

*AW: Bootsbeleuchtung ?*

360 Grad Topplicht reicht doch für das Boot.#h


----------



## AAlfänger (1. April 2008)

*AW: Bootsbeleuchtung ?*



your_disco schrieb:


> 360 Grad Topplicht reicht doch für das Boot.#h



Absolut korrekt, bei der Bootslänge ist ein weises Toplicht (Rundumlicht) aus-
reichent, welches bei Bedarf gesetzt werden kann( Dunkelheit,
schlechte Sicht), das sollte sich dann 1m über der Wasseroberfläche befinden. Das Licht kann sich auch an einer
Stange befinden, die dann aufgestellt wird. Es ist keine feste
Beleuchtung Vorschrift.
#h Mit freundlichen Grüßen AAlfänger


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (1. April 2008)

*AW: Bootsbeleuchtung ?*

Hallo Leute,
guckt mal aufs datum.  Nach nun fünf Jahren sollte das Problem bereits gelöst sein. #h


----------



## your_disco (1. April 2008)

*AW: Bootsbeleuchtung ?*

nach so langer Zeit wurde es aber Zeit das sich mal einer der Sache annimmt!


----------



## Dorschminister (1. April 2008)

*AW: Bootsbeleuchtung ?*

Falls es trotzdem jemanden nach so langer Zeit interessiert http://www.spity.de/download/pdf/lichterfuehrung.pdf 

Gruß Steffen


----------



## JDE (31. Januar 2022)

Leute, die Zeit vergeht...
14 Jahre, und die Ausgangsfrage ist noch immer offen.

Ich habe mir gerade für meine Binnengewässer (Havel inkl. Seen um BRB/H.) ein Angelboot (4,05m x 1,75m, 15Ps) zugelegt und bin nun auf der Suche nach einer flexiblen und günstigen, im Idealfall sogar zugelassene, Beleuchtung.

Ideal wäre etwas mit integtierten Akkus, was man bei Bedarf montieren kann.
Zur Not könnte ich die Lämpchen aber auch an die Batterie für den eMotor klemmen.

Kann jemand eine Empfehlung aussprechen?


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Februar 2022)

Ich habe mir für mein Schlauchboot diese Notlösung besorgt.





						Talamex Navigationslaterne (LED, Lichtfarbe: Neutralweiß, Klemmen, Höhe: 65 cm) | BAUHAUS
					

Talamex Navigationslaterne kaufen bei BAUHAUS: LED, Lichtfarbe: Neutralweiß, Klemmen, Höhe: 65 cm Online bestellen oder Reservieren & Abholen im Fachcentrum




					www.bauhaus.info
				



Mir reicht das, weil ich normalerweise nicht bei Dunkelheit unterwegs bin.
Wenn du aber eine Dauerlösung möchtest, dann würde ich defintiv etwas mit LED Technik kaufen, schon damit nicht so viel Stromverbrauch anfällt.

Jürgen


----------



## JDE (1. Februar 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich habe mir für mein Schlauchboot diese Notlösung besorgt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Laterne dann als Top- bzw. AnkerLicht 

Und für die Fahrt "unter Maschinenantrieb" noch als Positionslicht diese Zweifarben-Saugnapfleuchte.

https://www.bauhaus.info/positionsl...zweifarben-navigationslaterne-a-27/p/24515346 

Könnte klappen.


----------



## JDE (1. Februar 2022)

Fehlt noch ein brauchbarer Strahler um auch tatsächlich im Dunkeln in den richtigen Hafen zu finden.

Hat hierzu jemand Vorschläge?
Ich schwanke noch zwischen Geräten mit integriertem Akku und solchen die an eine Boardbatterie zu klemmen sind.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (1. Februar 2022)

Ein Freund hat sich den hier besorgt: https://www.bauhaus.info/strahler/led-akkustrahler-piera/p/23645082 und ist begeistert.
Vielleicht gibt es sowas auch noch mit höherer IP Schutzklasse.


----------



## Naish82 (2. Februar 2022)

Zwar keine BSH Zulassung, aber trotzdem die richtigen Sektoren.









						Navi Light Dreifarben LED-Leuchte
					

Die Dreifarben LED-Leuchte von Navi Safe hat eine Reichweite von bis zu 5 nm. Die innovative und stromsparende LED-Technik mit einer enormen Leuchtdauer von 120 h sorgt dafür, dass Sie auch bei schlechter Sicht gesehen werden können. Das Gehäuse der LED-Leuchte ist bis zu 20 Meter wasserdicht...




					www.awn.de


----------

